# 50 Squirrels in 50 States



## AndrewOSpencer (Jun 18, 2013)

It's been awhile my fellow homesteaders. With new season in front of us, my sons and I have a new goal: kill a squirrel in every state. We recently marked Wisconsin, Illinois, and Minnesota off the list. Here's some pictures. I hope you enjoy. 













Who all squirrel hunts?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I do lots of fun, but do they have them in Hawaii and road island will be a challenge to hunt will it not I am sure they have plenty of squirrel but not a lot of hunting ground.

them some expensive squirrel at what about 40 dollars a state just in tags 

if you make your way back through Wisconsin a bunch of places open up when you use steel shot , all the water fowl production areas are now steel only even for squirrel one of the local shops carries #6 steel actually saw some at walmart the other day also


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

wait i just looked it up 55 dollars for a non resident small game ouch , oh well that's how we pay for those nice parking lots and all that public land to hunt on.


----------



## AndrewOSpencer (Jun 18, 2013)

yea, but that's about the price of a round of golf and infinitely more fun. Hawaii might be tough, might have to slip a squirrel in my pants past TSA. That pat down would be funny!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I suppose it is I don't play golf 

we have been squirrel trapping of late , working property to close to town to shoot , getting them in small live traps then dispatch and clean this area is thick with squirrel with no predators and lots of trees , away from town the hawks seem to keep them thinned out

the kids like it


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Is this the grand slam of squirrel hunting? 

I heard Mississippi is your best chance of nailing one that will make the Boon and Crockett Club.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Ha.. .How cool... not only your hunting adventure, but I used to do a LOT of fishing at Baldwin lake.. Even better fishing at the spillway at Carlyle Lake, where the Kaskaskia flows from it.. Pulled out a 38lb cat from there one day.. 









I also shot a lot of squirrels in Illinois... one of my favorite to hunt animals...


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Good luck on the remaining 47!
Speaking of squirrels, some get really big and can bug the heck out of deer hunters. 
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZJ9-YMfBX8&feature=youtu.be[/ame]


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Some states the meat is a bit to desire with their diet of Pine Cones :yuck:

big rockpile


----------



## MOSSYNUT (Aug 8, 2014)

Forget the price tag that will come with this squirrel season. Years from now those young'uns will never forget this. Hey you remember when we were kids and dad took us squirrel hunting and we went to all 50 states? Good times. Good job dad and good luck.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Sounds like a good goal to me. Do you eat the red squirrels? Around here they are a pest that drive off the greys.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Have you tallied up the cost of 49 non-resident licenses?


----------



## AndrewOSpencer (Jun 18, 2013)

JJ Grandits said:


> Sounds like a good goal to me. Do you eat the red squirrels? Around here they are a pest that drive off the greys.


So far they've tasted fine. They are smaller of course, but still fry up tasty.


----------



## AndrewOSpencer (Jun 18, 2013)

fishhead said:


> Have you tallied up the cost of 49 non-resident licenses?


No, and I would appreciate for the sanctity of my marriage we just keep this aspect quiet! 

But really, if you consider how much a round of golf is, not that I'm a golfer, its not any more. From 50-120 bucks, depending on the state. What does bother me, are the states that don't offer a short term license. Like a 3-5 day license for small game. Seems like overkill to hunt for a couple days and have to pay for the season.


----------

